# Any Ferry Boat Trailer From Muskegon To Milwaukee?



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I can only see an "Express Ferry" between Muskegon and Milwaukee. (not ok for trailers)

Any others that I'm not seeing online?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Marci told me there was one but by the time you add the fees and the waiting around and the transit it was a wash on time and expense. I think the ferry crossed farther north then Muskegon.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

CamperAndy said:


> Marci told me there was one but by the time you add the fees and the waiting around and the transit it was a wash on time and expense. I think the ferry crossed farther north then Muskegon.


Thanks Andy...

I will look into this with Marci. If it is a wash, then I''ll probably do it, as it will be just one more adventure for the family on this trip. Might just crawl into the Outback and catch a few ZZZ's.


----------



## leaderdogmom (Feb 14, 2009)

The ferry you would want is the SS Badger that runs from Ludington MI to Manitowoc WI. It's approx. 4 hours and you can take RV's and trailers. I don't think you can ride in the trailer for the trip though. Ludington is about one hour north of Muskegon. Never been on the ferry, but I've always wanted to. It might be neat to do on the way to Michigan without the trailer, and drive around Chicago on the way home. Here's a link to the site:

http://www.ssbadger.com/home.aspx


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

AZThroop took the ferry when they left Muskegon. You might PM him and ask how it was.

-CC


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

leaderdogmom said:


> The ferry you would want is the SS Badger that runs from Ludington MI to Manitowoc WI. It's approx. 4 hours and you can take RV's and trailers. I don't think you can ride in the trailer for the trip though. Ludington is about one hour north of Muskegon. Never been on the ferry, but I've always wanted to. It might be neat to do on the way to Michigan without the trailer, and drive around Chicago on the way home. Here's a link to the site:
> 
> http://www.ssbadger.com/home.aspx


Yep, the SS Badger is the ferry you would want. I've made the trip on the Badger once (just with a car, no trailer) and found it enjoyable. It may be a wash time and money wise compared to driving around the south end of Lake Michigan, but would probably be worth it to avoid the stress of driving through all the heavy traffic near Chicago with a brand new trailer in tow. If you do take the ferry, you won't be able to take a nap in the Outback as no passengers are allowed in the car deck during the lake crossing. They do have state rooms available if you want for an extra fee, and lots of deck chairs and seating in lounges. They also show free feature movies, have dining options, kids activities and of course a gift shop. Might be a fun family adventure with the new Outback!


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

leaderdogmom said:


> ...but would probably be worth it to avoid the stress of driving through all the heavy traffic near Chicago with a brand new trailer in tow.


Been there done that. It was awful. Never again will I take a new camper home from Lakeshore through I-80 - Chicago. Nightmare. Freaked out DW, I think my sweetheart was scarred. Mom was so scared she refused to look out the windows and buried her head in her book. When we finally turned South onto I-55 towards Springfield, there was such a huge sigh of relief in that truck that we nearly blew the windows out.

-CC


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Jim, having driven around (and thru) Chicago last summer with Puff in tow, I ABSOLUTELY recommend taking ANY option to avoid THAT little *adventure*. We've taken a Ferry with the camper and it IS certainly a fun adventure! I say DO IT!


----------



## dgilmore12 (Mar 31, 2008)

We took the Badger a few years back from Manitowoc to Ludington. It was the midnight crossing so everything was closed on the ship, which wasn't ideal with 3 tired but awake kids. It looked like it would have been more fun during a daytime crossing.

For the Expedition + the 26 rs + 5 passengers I think it was about $300 including a 20% discount for being at night. It looks like prices have gone up quite a bit since then link

You cannot stay in or access your vehicle during the trip. Pets can stay in the vehicle though.

If you decide to go this route, make sure you have reservations. We didn't and got stuck crossing at night.


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

I'm 1/2 way (almost to the mile) between Chicago and Milwaukee. We thought about doing this Labor Day '07 when we went to Michigan Adventure, but I couldn't justify the cost.

As for the drive around the south end of the lake... awww c'mon. It's not that bad! Even through downtown on I-94 it's not that bad. Granted I'm sure I've been hardened over time but now it's almost fun.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

This is looking good. I will have to talk it over...map out the time and cost, but the fun factor seems pretty high so that outweighs a lot of the potential additional costs.


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Rob_G said:


> As for the drive around the south end of the lake... awww c'mon. It's not that bad! Even through downtown on I-94 it's not that bad. Granted I'm sure I've been hardened over time but now it's almost fun.


Uhhh, yeah, driving in bumper-to-bumper traffic and never knowing who's going to cut in front of you next is GREAT fun!














Let me guess, you're a NASCAR driver on the weekend, right?


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> This is looking good. I will have to talk it over...map out the time and cost, but the fun factor seems pretty high so that outweighs a lot of the potential additional costs.


C'mon OC, how many times are you going to have the chance to cruise across Lake Michigan with a new Outback?


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

I just went thru Chicago tonight. I Took I80 to 294 to 290 to 90 to 39/90/

Not much fun thru Rockford.. About 15 miles with walls on the white and yellow lines.. Very narrow and under construction..

Even makes me pucker a bit as those big trucks pass.. Im mean the walls are placed 2 inches from the painted lines both sides.. Then as you cross underpasses it gets even narrower..

This construction will still be here when you come thru Jim... Not fun at all.. I beleive the project will be done in the fall.. Been right at 2 years under const.

The south end of 294 is also under constuction.. 3 lanes and just ride the middle lane.. The right lane really isnt big enough and the car truck traffic runs 60-70 mph in the left lane... lol its a 45 const zone... They dont care... They drive like barn a sour horse.. Just got to get home..

Chicago is no fun for us western people used to wide freeways and wide open spaces..

Take the ferry Jim, you wont be missing nothing as youll see when you run thru empty..

Im a trucker and chicago's traffic and stupid tollways just bites.. Oh yea, add a 20 dollar bill to pay for tolls if you have a trailer..

Carey


----------



## dgilmore12 (Mar 31, 2008)

If you decide to drive, I would stay on I-80 and head north in Iowa. This way you avoid the tollroads in Illinois.

If you decide to take the Ferry. Don't watch as they back you new Outback onto the boat









Here's mine being loaded. Sorry the image is so dark, but it was at night.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> I just went thru Chicago tonight. I Took I80 to 294 to 290 to 90 to 39/90/
> 
> Not much fun thru Rockford.. Even makes me pucker a bit as those big trucks pass.. Im mean the walls are placed 2 inches from the painted lines both sides.. Then as you cross underpasses it gets even narrower..


Wow, and to think I travel this often. I thought it was just the way it is....guess not?

A buddy of mine took his 28' class C on the Badger a few years back. If I remember correctly, they went overnight (cheaper rates) and he was near the $300 point. Keep in mind, I believe they charge by the foot and I could be very $$$ for your new unit and TV. Just think, if you take the ferry, you will miss the excitement around Rockford and coast of Lake Michigan. BTW, the beach in South Haven, MI is one of our favorites.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

We will be in Ludington June 18-22. if you go this route (Badger) and the dates align, let me know. we can give you a good farewell party...


----------



## zachsmom (Aug 17, 2008)

We looked at going on the ferry when we went cross-country in the summer of 2006. We weren't pulling the camper but even if we had been I doubt we would have taken the ferry. When all was said and done it was just a timing nightmare and it was more expensive (and took longer) than going through Chicago.

We went through Chicago on Sunday AM, and it wasn't bad. We are used to DC traffic though so I am sure that made a difference.

One thing that helps a LOT when you are going through places like that -

If you have sat radio, start listening to the traffic reports when you are several hours out from a big messy city. As you listen, haul out the map and figure out what they are talking about, so you can plan a bailout route if you need to. Figure out where the problems are and see if there is a way to avoid them, or whether you need to prepare to be stuck in a jam for a bit.

If you don't have sat radio, then go online before you leave home and figure out what radio station best covers traffic in the area. Pushing buttons while you're in a traffic jam just doesn't cut it.

If it's just too icky to contemplate, drop down a bit and go across on I-70. If you're going to hit Chicago any time after noon, you might just be faster going via Indianapolis...


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Lynne in MD said:


> ...
> If it's just too icky to contemplate, drop down a bit and go across on I-70. If you're going to hit Chicago any time after noon, you might just be faster going via Indianapolis...


My favorite is Chicago, Friday night, in a rainstorm. It's been 3 years since that trip and the emotional scars are still fresh. Acutally, the worst part was construction like Carey mentioned.


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Here's a link to brief story on the Badger, it will be making it's first trip of the season tomorrow. Clicky thingy


----------

